
Monkey in Kenya Survives After Setting Off Nationwide Blackout - dctoedt
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/09/world/africa/monkey-kenya-survives-blackout-internet-vervet.html
======
dctoedt
Does this count as an example of single-point-of-failure?

From the article:

"A nationwide blackout that knocked out lights, severed internet service and
paralyzed countless businesses for more than three hours on Tuesday was caused
by a monkey, the electricity company announced.

"The monkey, which appeared to be of the Vervet species, with a collar of
white fur, climbed onto the roof of the Gitaru Power Station and fell or
jumped onto a transformer. The transformer tripped, which in turn tripped
other machines at the hydroelectric power station, setting off a nationwide
blackout, the Kenya Electricity Generation Company, or KenGen, said."

